
Show HN: Kähler Bank.X – AI-driven M and A Advisory for software startups - bamborde_zaiku
https://kahler.ai/investment-banking
======
JacobDotVI
Sparse announcement blog post from Feb: [https://medium.com/@Zaiku/welcoming-
kähler-ai-b11a3fe152b7](https://medium.com/@Zaiku/welcoming-kähler-
ai-b11a3fe152b7)

